# Board�@rt



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My wife painted my ET this year i have ridden it about seven times and it shows no signs of wear..... its awesome. 


Best of luck with your project it's really a fun event


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Insomnia hits... sleepwalking. Heres a couple hours in...


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice. I'd donate you my old board if you were not so far away


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking great man. Finished product is gonna be amazing.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

^ +1

Looks like fun.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 25, 2013)

looking pretty sweet man. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Thx for the good vibes...Got a few more hours in today... The mythical floating mountains begin to take shape


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Nose end portion...


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad ass! Looking really good...keep us posted on the progress. I can't wait to see the end result. You're very talented.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

nice job mate. looks sweet


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Wasn't to content with the lower mountain range so I painted over it and reworked the look and layers... Compliments the floating powder hounds tooth at the nose end I think a bit better


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Also refined the top mountain a bit...


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

its amazing man!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

That's tight man....keep it up. Better than most topsheets I've seen. :eusa_clap:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice! do you know what you will use as a varnish or clearcoat?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

CassMT said:


> nice! do you know what you will use as a varnish or clearcoat?


Not really sure yet... Maybe just several layers of modpodge... was also thinking of doing a spot varnish on the focal points. Really I'm just winging it as I go, alot goes through my mind the more I work on it, like jig sawing around the top mountain to make the nose of the board the shape of the mountain. I wish I also swallow tailed the deck before I started... Then of course there is also the base I need to think about painting...


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

SoCalSoul said:


> That's tight man....keep it up. Better than most topsheets I've seen. :eusa_clap:


:thumbsup: thankx! That means alot. I never understood never summers art? I personally think is so bland and eeehh… especially with a sick name like NS, there so much potential for artistic expression based on the name alone… I wanna make a spoof deck called "fuck summer" and improve the visual eye candy...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

NS art is for the Minimalist in us all, same for Arbor

you were joking about painting the bottom right?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

CassMT said:


> NS art is for the Minimalist in us all, same for Arbor
> 
> you were joking about painting the bottom right?


I get the minimalist "less is more" idea. I actually prefer that style most. Obviously it doesnt show in this deck im painting, but it's the first snowboard I get to paint so im ALLLL over the place. I think most of the NS decks look like stock art though...not all of them, but half. I dunno, NS art just doesn't do it for me...but ARBORS clean woodgrain top sheets are flawless. Anyways, yes I was planning on painting the base... I don't intend on riding the deck, its far to small for me... and it seemed like this board already was put to EXCELLENT use and had a good life from West (he donated the board for the pursuit of the arts and karma points with mother nature for epic POW days)… I figured, retire the board to be placed on a wall somewhere hopefully...Donate it, or maybe if it sells use the funds for ProtectOurWinters.org ...or just something to support our passion for surfing on snow...ideas are always welcomed =) if only it could sell for 2 million dollar LOL, I could give half to WINTERdefense and use the other half to fly some forum members to Japan for some freshies  LOL ...pipe dreams can be very amusing.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Always wanted to repaint my own lil' jon boat one day... you have just given me a 2nd project one moon yonder. I know getting gelcoats off a fiberglass or aluminum boat is different than this a lil, but I think a lot of similar things/steps take place... like wet sanding & such? Or am I totally wrong with board laminates... 

Might be hitting you up in a couple years... by the way, everything is sick, art is impressive, and the top portion of the mountain spines is ridic.

Awesome chit bro!!!


----------



## redfox (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow that looks so cool. Nice touch with the bit of pointillism. 

I'm curious about your mediums, is the mountain more of the acrylic paint or the sharpie pens?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

if you mind my asking, what did you use to make all of the circles so clean? also, what type of paints are you using? ive been wanting to paint my own deck as well and i wouldnt mind some pointers. ill take pics, of course, when/if i ever get going on it


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

redfox said:


> Wow that looks so cool. Nice touch with the bit of pointillism.
> 
> I'm curious about your mediums, is the mountain more of the acrylic paint or the sharpie pens?


I start off with the blue color scheme in acrylic (regular tube) to get the background tones then I paint directly with a brush the general look of the mountains in acrylic as well, and go back with paint pens and fine tip brushes to bring out the details and highlights... long slow process and the pictures don't really show off the brush strokes well or the fine details... Still learning how acrylic paint moves on the surface & how to achieve certain effects. I usually paint with watercolors though… and my subjects is always peoples dogs. Here is a watercolor I did a while ago of a wolf.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

East§ide said:


> if you mind my asking, what did you use to make all of the circles so clean? also, what type of paints are you using? ive been wanting to paint my own deck as well and i wouldnt mind some pointers. ill take pics, of course, when/if i ever get going on it


The bigger circles are from found objects around the studio, & the smaller ones are hand done. The bigger the spheres get the less accurate I become unless there 4-5 ft. circles and I can put my whole shoulder into it. Basically anything bigger than a 50¢ piece and my precision starts to fade.
But the paints are just plain tube acrylics that you can buy at any art supply store, nothing special. They are not like $25 tubes of archival pigments or anything. I say for the most part the expensive paints are only better in MAYBE fades/blending or longer paint play times (how long you can manipulate the paint on the surface before it starts to dry out)...and the paint markers are water based acrylics as well.
As far as advice goes, this is the first time I'm painting up a deck surface & I am still new to acrylics so I can't really suggest anything... but as I continue and come across issues or problems I will document it here for future painter projects.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

BoardChitless said:


> Always wanted to repaint my own lil' jon boat one day... you have just given me a 2nd project one moon yonder. I know getting gelcoats off a fiberglass or aluminum boat is different than this a lil, but I think a lot of similar things/steps take place... like wet sanding & such? Or am I totally wrong with board laminates...
> 
> Might be hitting you up in a couple years... by the way, everything is sick, art is impressive, and the top portion of the mountain spines is ridic.
> 
> Awesome chit bro!!!


No clue on sanding a boat. But I never wet sanded the deck. Just kinda hit it briefly so there was grip to to primer it first then went straight to the paints. Also I didn't really think to hard about this paint process since I wasn't planning on putting any more miles on the board. After its done I'll seal it with some clear coat or modpodge and retire it to some wall. Now if I was painting a board I was still planning on riding I think I would have sanded it down differently and more cautiously...

Anyways thanx for the love:thumbsup:
I wish I actually swallow tailed the board in the shape of a mountain silhouette and at the nose where the floating mountain is I may jig saw it to line up with the mountain profile... kinda like how LIB-Tech cut there Holy Bowly cat ear deck.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Slight cloud formations coming in... Always a good omen for POW.


----------



## redfox (Aug 19, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> I start off with the blue color scheme in acrylic (regular tube) to get the background tones then I paint directly with a brush the general look of the mountains in acrylic as well, and go back with paint pens and fine tip brushes to bring out the details and highlights... long slow process and the pictures don't really show off the brush strokes well or the fine details... Still learning how acrylic paint moves on the surface & how to achieve certain effects. I usually paint with watercolors though… and my subjects is always peoples dogs. Here is a watercolor I did a while ago of a wolf.


That is so cool, I love the basics in paint and detail in paintpen idea. It layers really nicely.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow that wolf is SO nice . If you had prints I'd pay for one . Super super cool


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Slight cloud formations coming in... Always a good omen for POW.


VERY nice!! Great work.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

East§ide said:


> Wow that wolf is SO nice . If you had prints I'd pay for one . Super super cool


 thx for the compliment... I'm happy u dig it:thumbsup: ...That piece did sell actually...it was a 2 part painting and both sold opening night. I actually priced that extra high so it wouldn't sell and I could keep it but owell... Unfortunately I never produce prints on any piece... Even the stickers I make are all individually hand painted and only a one time deal... I buy/find blank stickers sheets and paint up each one...
I dig stuff like Shepard's OBEY art/prints and printing arts in general but nothing will ever beat a 1 of 1(1/1) piece in my opinion...originals, one and only.
Even my linoleum/litho carvings are only sold as the actual completed print block carving. Only printed, for checking the finished carving.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

redfox said:


> That is so cool, I love the basics in paint and detail in paintpen idea. It layers really nicely.


Mahaloz!… it's me trying to mimic watercolors. It's keeps the realism down a bit.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Well I managed to snag another donated board that was from the 90's to paint up:thumbsup: Still working on that first deck but I kinda got into this the past few sleepless nights. Same medium, acrylic but cut a bit thinner... this board was delamd' and had decent size chunks missing from the top sheet.

I currently have a snow owl sketched in the center.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Heres steps 4.5 & 6


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Heres the snow owl sketch that I plan on painting up in the center.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

???? excellent man ! Really digging the snow owl


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

East§ide said:


> ???? excellent man ! Really digging the snow owl


Mahaloz! Here's a few hours into the snow owl portion.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

A bit more into it...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

coming out really, really cool!


----------



## bcollins (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool, you’re very talented…keep it up. Would love to see more of your creations. 

I don’t mean to hijack but since we’re talking about board art I included something a friend of ours made for my son. It’s just something she enjoys doing and makes a buck or two here and there to keep it going. Most of what she uses are old donated surf/skate/snow/wake boards from friends. Anyway, they’re mosaics, not sure if that’s the proper term, basically just pieces of class/tile formed together to create cool images on the various boards she gets. This one is now hanging on my son’s wall. Anyway, thought I would share…hope you like it.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

bcollins said:


> Very cool, you’re very talented…keep it up. Would love to see more of your creations.
> 
> I don’t mean to hijack but since we’re talking about board art I included something a friend of ours made for my son. It’s just something she enjoys doing and makes a buck or two here and there to keep it going. Most of what she uses are old donated surf/skate/snow/wake boards from friends. Anyway, they’re mosaics, not sure if that’s the proper term, basically just pieces of class/tile formed together to create cool images on the various boards she gets. This one is now hanging on my son’s wall. Anyway, thought I would share…hope you like it.


That's a pretty damn sweet gift. Made my friend a pair of washer's(the game) for his housewarming gift - don't think it's quite the same eh.

That is really impressive... all these boards are.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Integrating some trees... Late night session


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Late night insomniac sessions all weekend... Sanding at summit.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

View from summit... Let it storm.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Splitting Cloud9


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Really like this thread!
They look real nice!
Keep em coming!


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Completed snowshark concept.Viewed this way it's standing at summit gazing at the impending storm dump...flip the board around and it's a wave breaking...


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Crankthat said:


> Really like this thread!
> They look real nice!
> Keep em coming!


Thx for the love brother. Keep shredding


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Got another deck done and also found an old skate deck on the road to paint up


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Starting up with the offerings to the snow gods again...
:hope:10ft. DUMPS:hope:10ft. DUMPS:hope:10ft. DUMPS:hope:10ft. DUMPS


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Back to the top......fer another member.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dude your work is amazing, love seeing the progress your making too.
Makes me wish I kept up with making art.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i can't even draw stick men...


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Back to the top......fer another member.


Awww, thanks so much man. 

Soooo, my latest art. Not on a board but about a board.

And since mojo took the trouble, I'd might as well put on a bunch of my skateboard stuff


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

DavidPham said:


> Awww, thanks so much man.
> 
> Soooo, my latest art. Not on a board but about a board.
> 
> And since mojo took the trouble, I'd might as well put on a bunch of my skateboard stuff


Can't post more than one pic per rep/post on my ipad, so ill leave em as replies


----------

